# Which tank for a Betta?



## Richard40 (11 Apr 2020)

Considering a planted tank for a single Betta fish in my back room and wondering which tank I should buy to set it up? Want it to look decent also otherwise the Mrs will only complain!

Have seen the Fluval Flex 57 that George Farmer has re scaped so am considering this one, but thought you guys might have some experience or advice?


----------



## Millns84 (11 Apr 2020)

Superfish Home are quite nice.


----------



## Richard40 (11 Apr 2020)

Do these not have a lid though?


----------



## Richard40 (11 Apr 2020)

Fluval Edge maybe?


----------



## David Cherry (11 Apr 2020)

I keep a Betta in an Aqua One Aquanano 40, rear filter compartment has an adjustable flow return pump, which is why a chose it. Comes in a few different sizes 30, 40 , 60 that's  cm not litres. The 40 is around 55 litres. Comes with a glass lid which I do use as I've had Betta's jump before.


----------



## Millns84 (11 Apr 2020)

Richard40 said:


> Do these not have a lid though?



They've definitely got lids.


----------



## Ghettofarmulous (11 Apr 2020)

I have a fluval flex and I’m waiting on a plant order to be delivered on Tuesday. I have a Betta purchased from a breeder that will go into the tank. If you fancy waiting a few weeks I’ll give my feedback.


----------



## jameson_uk (11 Apr 2020)

I have a 30cm Aqua One cube (the Pets @ Home one without the filter section at the back) which works well.   The cubes by Aquael or Dennerle would do nicely but you can always go bigger.

One criticism I have heard about the Fluval Flex 57 is that it is a bit of a pain to access and clean everywhere.


----------



## alto (11 Apr 2020)

What sort of Betta?
HMPK (half moon plakat) can manage much more flow and seem happy enough in a Flex
HM standard can manage moderate flow
HM with Rosetail often require quite low flow, especially as they mature 
Metallic genes (copper mask dragon) often affect respiration, so fish are less able to navigate higher flow 

This is an article from 2006, Rt has become much more extreme in many Betta lines, and it’s difficult to find HM lines that have not been contaminated with Rt 
http://www.bettaterritory.nl/BT-AABRosetails.htm


----------



## Richard40 (11 Apr 2020)

More so a feather tail or crown tail so low flow? I would possibly want a few rasboras in the tank or cardinals to give the betta some exercise. 

The dennerle cube 60l looks decent and the flex. The others all look quite basic and similar.

Beta acuarios also but I can’t find a UK dealer for the compact line.


----------



## Richard40 (12 Apr 2020)

Could go for Dennerle 60litre cube, with Leddy Smart light and Seachem Tidal hang on filter as it’s a trickle filter? Sure the cube has a lid cover. My only worry here is as it’s a cube any fish don’t have the ability to swim left and right very well.


----------



## Richard40 (12 Apr 2020)

Have seen Green Aqua sell the compact tank 30 litres, but 20 litres with the filter in the background. They have set up a bonsai tree aquascape which looks cool. Would knock the rasbora on the head I reckon as too small. This is the one you were talking about alto


----------



## Richard40 (12 Apr 2020)

Have seen quite a lot of tanks without a lid though, they seem to just have less water in the tank and floating plants to force by jumping. Hmmmmmm


----------



## Richard40 (12 Apr 2020)

Right I’ve decided it’s either going to be 

Fluval Flex 57l
Dennerle cube 60l
Beta Compact 30l
Ada Cube Garden 60 P

The flex and compact both have filters stored in the background hidden away. 
The cube and the ADA would mean you have to have a heater and hang on back filter.

Thoughts?


----------



## Ghettofarmulous (12 Apr 2020)

Are you planning Co2?


----------



## Richard40 (12 Apr 2020)

No I was planning on a low tech system with easy plants.


----------



## Richard40 (12 Apr 2020)

Would like your feedback, just wanted something to do during this lockdown!


----------



## Ghettofarmulous (12 Apr 2020)

Flex is probably good for low tech like George’s. Lights not too strong so algae might not be an issue


----------



## alto (13 Apr 2020)

Richard40 said:


> Ada Cube Garden 60 P


If you want to add other fish, this gets my vote 

And it’s a versatile tank that could be put to many uses 
(I finally picked up a 60P last year and it’s an awesome scape box)


----------



## Richard40 (13 Apr 2020)

alto said:


> If you want to add other fish, this gets my vote


Alto, would you use an external filter for this type of tank with lily pipes? Just don’t want the flow causing problems for the Betta. Ideally I’d add a kuhli loach, some amanos, Otocinclus and maybe a shoaling fish to keep the Beta active. 
Also, what lighting? Twinstar 600S? Won’t have CO2 so I’d choose easy care plants.


----------



## Richard40 (18 Apr 2020)

alto said:


> If you want to add other fish, this gets my vote
> 
> And it’s a versatile tank that could be put to many uses
> (I finally picked up a 60P last year and it’s an awesome scape box)


What other fish? Oto’s, kuhli loaches maybe something cardinals? With amano, nerites also


----------



## alto (18 Apr 2020)

Richard40 said:


> Alto, would you use an external filter for this type of tank with lily pipes? Just don’t want the flow causing problems for the Betta. Ideally I’d add a kuhli loach, some amanos, Otocinclus and maybe a shoaling fish to keep the Beta active.
> Also, what lighting? Twinstar 600S? Won’t have CO2 so I’d choose easy care plants.


I’d use a spin pipe rather than a lily re Betta
In terms of Betta activity, a healthy Betta should be fairly active (though the plakat lines HMPK seem more active), I’d suggest buying any Bettas through a specialist shop (which usually deals directly with breeders and more likely to invest in fish health/reputable farms), choose a juvenile fish as age is more easily determined 

(IME it’s more difficult to find well bred crown/feather tail Bettas (good conformation, strong fin rays etc))

For shoaling fish, choose fish that are less nippy - while it’s a generalization, rasboras tend to be less interested in flowing Betta fins than tetras  

As you’re not planning to add CO2, I’d choose lower light (Twinstar E rather than S) - I’d love to see ONF do 45cm and 60cm versions of their flat nano that stayed within a more moderate budget and offered moderate light intensity while retaining that same great spectrum 

George Farmer has just released a video for the Oase StyleLine 85 which is non-CO2 and has amazing growth after only a couple weeks (I suspect the frequent water changes contribute re tap often has higher level dissolved gases (all those bubbles post water change) likely including CO2)


----------



## Richard40 (18 Apr 2020)

I’ll look into the spin pipe, I do need a skimmer though as I find I get a lot of scum on the surface of my other tank and it would be in the same room. Not sure if you can just buy the skimmer separately? 
I’ve decided on the Twinstar E. I’ve joined a couple of breeder pages like Betta Splendens and Chenna Betta.
Is that any rasboras? How many would you have in a 60litre? My plan is 5 Oto’s, 3 kuhli loach and a shoal. 
Lastly, I was going to buy Manzanita wood, but worried the Betta could get caught on this when swimming. Thoughts?


----------



## alto (18 Apr 2020)

I’ve seen Bettas in lfs tanks with relatively large numbers of various tetras and rasboras - while this often seems a nicer Betta lifestyle than those small containers, many of these Bettas have significant fin damage or remain very still (or hidden) 

Obviously in a home tank, much smaller numbers of shoaling fish will be present but make sure to set up hardscape so that your Betta has numerous potential hiding spots/low flow areas - gnarled manzanita wood (long smooth curves rather than potentially sharp twigs or dense twigs that may catch trailing fins), smooth/rounded stones etc


----------



## Richard40 (18 Apr 2020)

alto said:


> I’ve seen Bettas in lfs tanks with relatively large numbers of various tetras and rasboras -



What about galaxy rasboras?


----------



## alto (19 Apr 2020)

They’ll likely do well (especially once they fill in) - just watch out for Betta doing any nighttime hunting 


(I had an HMPK in a 60 x 45 x 55cm (tall) heavily planted aquarium, and thought my clown killifish were somehow jumping (yummy Cat Midnight Snack), only to see Mr Betta stealthily approach one night, and SLURP    )


----------



## Richard40 (19 Apr 2020)

Will do, think I’d introduce Oto’s and Kuhli loaches first, then the rasboras and then the Betta last. 

Can’t seem to find any spin pipes in UK available.


----------



## alto (19 Apr 2020)

Just remember that kuhli loaches get pretty substantial and will tunnel whenever they feel so inclined


----------



## Richard40 (19 Apr 2020)

Ah so not really suitable for a planted tank!


----------



## dean (19 Apr 2020)

Warning some of the UK specialist sellers do not buy quality stock and buy from various sources each shipment and yes in my opinion sell pet grade pretty fish and you have no idea of the genetics 

So why not buy from an Asian breeder direct and have it imported 
There’s an article about it here 
www.thebettabox.uk/transhipping 

Flow in an aquarium is important for the plants how you distribute it that counts for the betta 

You have also to take into account that virtually all Male bettas have been raised in small bottles 500 ml or less so they are not fit enough to go into a deep tank and have to keep swimming to the surface to breath 
So ensure there are places near or at the surface for it to rest 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richard40 (19 Apr 2020)

What about a decent LFS like Pier aquatics, they seem to get there stock from all over the world?


----------



## Richard40 (19 Apr 2020)

dean said:


> So why not buy from an Asian breeder direct and have it imported
> There’s an article about it here
> www.thebettabox.uk/transhipping
> 
> ...


Where would you find a supplier from?


----------



## dean (25 Apr 2020)

Most are found on Facebook or there are some on Instagram 
Here’s a link to a fb page which shares a lot of posts 

https://www.facebook.com/338909856313197/posts/1261865750684265/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

